# Garage Security



## Kinicki (Aug 11, 2008)

Have any of you guys installed any security devices in or around your garage? Besides for the standard alarm systems.

Just wondering what options are out there and work best to keep burglers at bay.


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 11, 2008)

I had a wolf-dog hybrid; she did a very good job discouraging people.  

--Bushytails


----------



## Animal (Aug 12, 2008)

I use a motion light for starters on my flood lights. It is only good by the place they will most likely come in and for at night...those day burglers are gonna get lucky. Mines at the back of the house away from the road.....and did I mention the dog too.

Radio shack sells some inexpensive alarms to annoy folks, try it out.and get insurance for the rest.


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2012)

For those folks interested in a video security system, here is a special happening at Costco this week. \\

$399.99 after $200 OFF
Q-See
8-Channel Security System with 500 GB Hard Drive and
8 High-resolution Cameras
Remote Monitoring via iPhone, iPad Android, Blackberry and more
Item # 645281
Rated
(out of 3 reviews) Share this Product:     
$399.99
Shipping & Handling included *
The estimated delivery time will be approximately 
7 - 10 business days from the time of order.
Qty:    

Q-See Top Sellers

$999.99 after $300 OFF
Q-See Elite 16-channel Security System with 1TB Hard Drive and 7 High-resolution Cameras
$999.99

Q-See
8 Channel Security System
with 1 TB Hard Drive and
4 High-Resolution Cameras
$599.99
Product Details
Shipping & Terms
Product Rev 

View attachment costco.jpg


----------



## Kelowna (May 26, 2012)

Cool, thanks


----------



## havasu (May 26, 2012)

I have a Q-see and like it a lot. This one has the feature to view from a smart phone. That is a great option to have.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 26, 2012)

Havasu, is it color imagery and how does it handle low light conditions. Do all cameras record at once or does it switch to where motion is detected?


----------



## havasu (May 26, 2012)

Yes, all images are color. They are also infrared so they work OK in low light conditions, but I did replace the one at my front door with an upgraded camera which was more money but better for dark conditions. The monitor will record all cameras at once, but you can easily toggle from camera to camera for a better resolution image. 

Also, my system is only a 500 Gig hard drive, but running only 4 cameras, the images are set on a continuous loop, which gives me about 2 full weeks before the images copy on itself. This system has a 1 TB hard drive, but with 8 cameras, I would expect about a 2 week loop as well.

What is nice is that a still image can be locked and then simply printed on your computer printer, which will be a great picture to hand over to the police when looking for any suspects who were caught doing something bad on or around your property.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 26, 2012)

havasu said:


> What is nice is that a still image can be locked and then simply printed on your computer printer, which will be a great picture to hand over to the police when looking for any suspects who were caught doing something bad on or around your property.



I guess the hot tip would be to hide the hard drive really, really well.


----------



## havasu (May 26, 2012)

I've seen many dummy DVR's set in a conspicuous place, and the actual hard drive buried deep. My outer case is built like a safe, and can be used to screw in the wall, with a barrel key needed to open up the hard drive. By that time, their image is caught and unless they physically remove the entire box, the images will remain.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2012)

I like the idea of a dummy DVR.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 26, 2012)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat..._sp=Masthead-_-Cameras Surveillance-_-Spot 05

they have specials all the time,


----------



## Kelowna (May 27, 2012)

Great thread men !


----------



## havasu (May 27, 2012)

I also have recently used http://www.monoprice.com/ for a business which sells some great TV swivel mounts for really great prices. I installed my 55" Plasma flat screen using their mount, and it was 1/3 the price of any other competition. They are located in Rancho Cucamonga, Ca. for any local residents who wish to save shipping costs.


----------

